# Interested in moving to Singapore, what are my chances?



## desiboy89

Hi there,

I'm a 27 year old Indian working in Dubai, and am interested in relocating to Singapore.

I am recently married, my wife works in a marketing role, while I work in market research, we both have close to 3 years of work experience.

I've heard that things are very tough in Singapore in terms of the job market, especially for outsiders. What should be my approach to getting a job? I've tried applying on Linkedin and job portals, but have had no luck so far.

Thanks!


----------



## simonsays

desiboy89 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm a 27 year old Indian working in Dubai, and am interested in relocating to Singapore.
> 
> I am recently married, my wife works in a marketing role, while I work in market research, we both have close to 3 years of work experience.
> 
> I've heard that things are very tough in Singapore in terms of the job market, especially for outsiders. What should be my approach to getting a job? I've tried applying on Linkedin and job portals, but have had no luck so far.
> 
> Thanks!


yes, Singapore has been getting tough, And unlike Dubai, your job role must match your past experience and qualifications. 

And companies are periodically reviewed if they are giving preference for foreigners over able locals. And some sectors are expected to progressively increase the percentage of locals over foreigners.

Keep trying, that's all I can say for now.

As for "HOW" this has been responded a few times. Do some look up here on the past posts.


----------



## desiboy89

simonsays said:


> yes, Singapore has been getting tough, And unlike Dubai, your job role must match your past experience and qualifications.
> 
> And companies are periodically reviewed if they are giving preference for foreigners over able locals. And some sectors are expected to progressively increase the percentage of locals over foreigners.
> 
> Keep trying, that's all I can say for now.
> 
> As for "HOW" this has been responded a few times. Do some look up here on the past posts.


Thanks Simon, I will look up a few past posts  Any idea at all of whether the sectors my wife and I work in are easier/tougher than other sectors for foreigners to get jobs in?


----------



## simonsays

desiboy89 said:


> Thanks Simon, I will look up a few past posts  Any idea at all of whether the sectors my wife and I work in are easier/tougher than other sectors for foreigners to get jobs in?


wait, what sector would that be ?? 

Or did you do your bit of 'market' research ?


----------



## andyaom

you should get a confirm job offer before even relocatiing to singapore beforehand


----------



## Baanguru

It's actually a lot harder now compare before when it comes to work opportunities in Singapore. I think the best way to figure out if you can start anew there is to visit it and make a thorough research if you can find a decent job there based on your preference. There's a lot of competition so start with taking a vacation there and find companies that are accepting foreigners for particular jobs.


----------



## simonsays

Baanguru said:


> It's actually a lot harder now compare before when it comes to work opportunities in Singapore. I think the best way to figure out if you can start anew there is to visit it and make a thorough research if you can find a decent job there based on your preference. There's a lot of competition so start with taking a vacation there and find companies that are accepting foreigners for particular jobs.


It's not about companies accepting foreigners .

The issue is, government has severely tightened rules for employing foreigners...


----------



## NgWeiKhang

There is a huge scope for the experience worker in Singapore especially in the IT & Marketing field & as you have said you have an experienced family. It would be easy for you to get job there. I am sure if you specify the area of your experience then people can help you bit more.


----------



## MADstud

You may want to do your research to see which company wants to market their services to Dubai, that should make you relevant


----------



## kyrakim

As a foreigner living in Singapore is not so difficult you will be easily accepted by the local here. The main challenges you may need to overcome is the pace of living and high cost of living. :cheer2:


----------



## masimshehzad

Can you guys please identify some sources to apply and tell which companies are authorized to hire from out of Singapore


----------



## beppi

Basically, all Singapore companies are authorized to hire foreigners, if they have a personnel need that cannot be filled from the local manpower market.


----------

